# I am not a racist!



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

That said, I will now refuse, as best as I can, to service the Black community. Why?
- Vast majority of the time, it is a short trip (2-4 miles) and no tip.
- Entitlement combined with arrogance, is almost always present.
- Fed up with fraudulent complaints and credit driven downrating.

My decision is strictly based upon 4 years of rideshare driving, and is just that - a business decision.
Now before you verbally accost me, I have mentioned my decision to some of my Black friends and guess what?...they agree with me. How 'bout that!
I will leave it at that and eagerly await the comments from all perspectives. Thank you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GuidoTKP said:


> That said, I will now refuse, as best as I can, to service the Black community. Why?
> - Vast majority of the time, it is a short trip (2-4 miles) and no tip.
> - Entitlement combined with arrogance, is almost always present.
> - Fed up with fraudulent complaints and credit driven downrating.
> ...


And WalMart will Deliberate WHICH stores it will reopen in Chicago.

BUSINESS DECISION.









Aint worth it
Just
Aint worth it !


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I dunno... sounds a bit racist.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I dunno... sounds a bit racist.


I understand how my comments can be perceived as such. It's a risk I am willing to take.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Statements that always give me a quick chuckle include:

"I'm not racist, but..."
"... I don't see color"
"How can I be racist? I voted for Obama!"
"I have a black friend..."
"We need the lower testing requirements for blacks, because you know, they come from bad neighborhoods and poor schools."


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Black people have been conditioned to behave poorly an rudely. It all began in the 60's when racism was invented. I'm Mexican an Portuguese and I'm equally prejudice against ingnorance. It comes in all colors but I have noticed black seems to be a bigger part of that ignorance crowd. Oh well, guess you will all judge me as racist now.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Sorry, but refusing rides to a race is racist. 

Fourteen rides today. Seven were black(s). Eight tips. Five of those came from the blacks. 

You never know who will tip.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Look, lots of people can say or think racist things. It's common.

I believe you when you say "I'm not racist" because I am not an essentialist about race _or_ bigotry. You're more than a label, you are large, you contain multitudes.

But some of what you posted is similar to what a person who believes in racist things _might_ say. Also, your black friends could believe racist things, too. So let's say you can form a rationalization for discrimination against people with a certain skin color - it doesn't mean it is just.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> That said, I will now refuse, as best as I can, to service the Black community. Why?
> - Vast majority of the time, it is a short trip (2-4 miles) and no tip.
> - Entitlement combined with arrogance, is almost always present.
> - Fed up with fraudulent complaints and credit driven downrating.
> ...


Going to have to disagree there. Maybe it differs by market, but in SF blacks have been the least problematic. I can only recall 1 issue.

Usually no tippers are indians but they're usually commuting. Most arrogant are indian girls.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Going to have to disagree there. Maybe it differs by market, but in SF blacks have been the least problematic. I can only recall 1 issue.
> 
> Usually no tippers are indians but they're usually commuting. Most arrogant are indian girls.


Meh, whatever. Maybe. Who cares! But yeah, Indians are on my non-pickup list too


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> Meh, whatever. Maybe. Who cares! But yeah, Indians are on my non-pickup list too


So you only pick up whites &#129300;


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> So you only pick up whites &#129300;


Honestly, I try too. Look, not gonna' mince words. Visible minorities are cheap AF!


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Case closed.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> That said, I will now refuse, as best as I can, to service the Black community. Why?
> - Vast majority of the time, it is a short trip (2-4 miles) and no tip.
> - Entitlement combined with arrogance, is almost always present.
> - Fed up with fraudulent complaints and credit driven downrating.
> ...


I think the issues you described are admittedly more common in 'ghetto' (for lack of a better term) areas. But I don't connect that with skin color, and haven't noticed it with blacks outside those areas.

Could be that's what you actually meant to say, IDK.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

If you feel like you have to say it, you probably are.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I haven't pulled this one out in a few months, and I thought I wasn't going to do it again with all the racial tension that's been going on recently. But this is the perfect thread to bring back this album cover.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Most arrogant are indian girls.


I've never encountered arrogant Indian girls &#129300;.

I'll leave it to @waldowainthrop to say das...

Edit: looks like he just beat me to it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AM I A RACIST ?

IM ALL FOR WHITE RIGHTS.

IM ALL FOR EVERYONES RIGHTS


BUT MINE ESPECIALLY !

( IVE GOTTEN DAVID DUKES ATTENTION IN THE PAST. I MUST SOUND LIKE A " SUPREMECIST".)


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I've never encountered arrogant Indian girls &#129300;.
> 
> I'll leave it to @waldowainthrop to say das...
> 
> Edit: looks like he just beat me to it.


I get them all the time, I'm guessing towards me specifically. Probably my worst customers. Not me of course. I'm sweet as pie &#129383;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> That said, I will now refuse, as best as I can, to service the Black community. Why?
> - Vast majority of the time, it is a short trip (2-4 miles) and no tip.
> - Entitlement combined with arrogance, is almost always present.
> - Fed up with fraudulent complaints and credit driven downrating.
> ...


Depends if you refuse to service the black community or do you refuse to service poor communities? &#129300;


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Sorry, but refusing rides to a race is racist.
> 
> Fourteen rides today. Seven were black(s). Eight tips. Five of those came from the blacks.
> 
> You never know who will tip.


You forgot to tell us that you voted for Obama.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

GuidoTKP said:


> That said, I will now refuse, as best as I can, to service the Black community. Why?
> - Vast majority of the time, it is a short trip (2-4 miles) and no tip.
> - Entitlement combined with arrogance, is almost always present.
> - Fed up with fraudulent complaints and credit driven downrating.
> ...


You forgot to mention those long wait-times in front of the marijuana dispensary waiting on your hood-pax who told you _"Ima juz be a minute!" _as they leisurely shop the pot-shop taking time to sniff every bud sample before they finally choose their weekly weed allotment.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔. Interesting thread .


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Depends if you refuse to service the black community or do you refuse to service poor communities? &#129300;


Yeah, I imagine almost every driver hates being in the 'hood.



Amos69 said:


> If you feel like you have to say it, you probably are.


No. And please do not attempt to put words in my mouth.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

GuidoTKP said:


> That said, I will now refuse, as best as I can, to service the Black community. Why?
> - Vast majority of the time, it is a short trip (2-4 miles) and no tip.
> - Entitlement combined with arrogance, is almost always present.
> - Fed up with fraudulent complaints and credit driven downrating.
> ...


Where I live now I had a white girl who happened to live on a black street in almost downtown Naples ****** town, there are maybe 4 streets almost all African Americans, I picked her up around 10 times until her car got fixed, I noticed that even though the area was pretty clean the houses not bad she had trash in her yard almost every pickup, I asked her one day and she said we pick it up and someone keeps throwing trash in the yard daily while walking by, guess who, the most racist people in the USA who deserve everything they get.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

GuidoTKP said:


> That said, I will now refuse, as best as I can, to service the Black community. Why?
> - Vast majority of the time, it is a short trip (2-4 miles) and no tip.
> - Entitlement combined with arrogance, is almost always present.
> - Fed up with fraudulent complaints and credit driven downrating.
> ...


Ride share probably isn't for you. You might be better off working at a Country Club and carrying bags for Heather and Brittany.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Ride share probably isn't for you. You might be better off working at a Country Club and carrying bags for Heather and Brittany.


Much better off at the Country Club, rideshare the biggest scam in US history, the little guy pays again and again.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

GuidoTKP said:


> *I am not a racist!*
> That said, I will now refuse, as best as I can, to service the Black community.





GuidoTKP said:


> Meh, whatever. Maybe. Who cares! But yeah, Indians are on my non-pickup list too





Mkang14 said:


> So you only pick up whites &#129300;





GuidoTKP said:


> Honestly, I try too.


These days, even the KKK says they aren't racist white supremacists.... they just.. um... believe in "taking back America from all the blacks, immigrants, Jews" and everyone else who isn't white:

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...-claim-they-re-not-white-supremacists-n694536


> PELHAM, N.C. - In today's racially charged environment, there's a label that even the KKK disavows: white supremacy.
> 
> Standing on a muddy dirt road in the dead of night near the North Carolina-Virginia border, masked Ku Klux Klan members claimed Donald Trump's election as president proves whites are taking back America from blacks, immigrants, Jews and other groups they describe as criminals and freeloaders. America was founded by and for whites, they say, and only whites can run a peaceful, productive society.
> 
> But still, the KKK members insisted in an interview with The Associated Press, they're not white supremacists


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm not racist, I hate everyone equally.

Racist is a broad term, and to be honest, I think everyone is racist in some way.

Seems to me that people that think they are the target of racism are most often more racist than anyone.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Is having a bad opinion about a particular race based on personal life experience racist?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> It all began in the 60's when racism was invented.


I'd like to hear more about this.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Racist is a broad term, and to be honest, I think everyone is racist in some way.


Only bisexual biromantic people are not sexist when it comes to sexuality and romance. Sexism isn't the same as racism... but...
if you are a dude who is only aroused by say, Asian women, then that would also be semi-racist.

But this is a matter of aesthetic taste. And even then, there are people who are only aroused by trees and would not discriminate based on race sexually either.

I personally believe it is quite possible to not be racist at all. But in my mind, not being racist means that you treat people the same regardless of how they look. I've been called racist for supporting merit-based acceptance policies. I guess it depends on how you define racism. I think racism is when you treat people different based on their race, whereas these days, if you had a policy like accepting only people with high vocational aptitude test scores, and that resulted in a higher percentage of non-minorities, that would be racist.

I was never in the military, but I took this Army test called the ASVAB in high school once. It was a "Vocational Aptitude Battery" and the idea was that if you got a higher score, you could be eligible for a job like a mechanic, but if you had a lower score, you might not be eligible for that job or possibly might not even be eligible to join the Army at all. It had pictures of gears and one gear was rotating a certain direction. You are supposed to answer whether the last gear in the link of gears is rotating clockwise or anticlockwise. Imagine you are hiring a mechanic. Is it racist to only hire mechanics who get that question right? And then they have cellular biology questions which presumably indicate your qualifications to work as a biological researcher in the Army. Is it racist to only hire people for that job who ace those question? Some would say that's hella racist.

Major universities are now dropping the SAT score requirement for entry, because trying to judge someone's eligibility to go to college based upon their test performance is apparently racist.

Ironically, I think the idea of using standardized test results was originally supposed to level the playing field, replacing subjective reasons for selection with quantitative ones, making it so that you could gain acceptance to college regardless of your background as long as you tested high enough.

Apparently, instead, the modern "non-racist" way to choose a person for a job or for college is to sort every application by its race. Then, randomly choose an equal number of applicants from each pile. Or to look at your current company demographics, and find which races are overrepresented, and specifically roundfile applications from the over-represented race.



Atom guy said:


> Is having a bad opinion about a particular race based on personal life experience racist?


Yes, because you are judging people not as individuals but based on their appearance.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> That said, I will now refuse, as best as I can, to service the Black community. Why?
> - Vast majority of the time, it is a short trip (2-4 miles) and no tip.
> - Entitlement combined with arrogance, is almost always present.
> - Fed up with fraudulent complaints and credit driven downrating.
> ...


You sound like a racist Karen with " black friends "


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

It may be a Boston thing but I find my Black riders just as polite and pleasant as almost all the other paxes are. Just saying....


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Only bisexual biromantic people are not sexist when it comes to sexuality and romance. Sexism isn't the same as racism... but...
> if you are a dude who is only aroused by say, Asian women, then that would also be semi-racist.


Bisexuality is the most ethical and least biased sexuality. &#128517;

You know what kind of society we have to build now, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If a black person lives in a good neighborhood,
he/she will get picked up. If a black person lived in a predominantly black neighborhood, decline % becomes more rapid .
SF - SF only has 6% black population and they all happen to play for the 49ers or the Giants:thumbup:


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

What you're describing is the very definition of racism. Lets not be silly lol 

You'd be better off saying I'm a racist when it comes to rideshare driving, and here's why.

I feel pretty much the same way you do though, so no worries. 

The difference is I'm well aware I'm a racist in regards to rideshare, and would never be silly enough to pretend otherwise.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The term racist has been so misused and so watered down at this point the word has little meaning to me. The word 'prejudice' often fits better, but the term has fallen out of favor.

We are all _equal_, but we are not _identical_. Races have traits. Men have traits. Women have traits. Significantly, cultures have traits. You don't go to Germany for the world's best epicurean experience. You don't go to Italy to find the world's most efficient workforce.

As someone pointed out earlier the OP may drive in an area where the neighborhood has traits. Recall that recent post where a white delivery driver was told by a black customer "We don't tip white people" (which could just as easily be prejudice not a racist remark).

So no, I'm not going to dismiss what the OP said out of hand. And I'm not going to declare they _must_ be racist because they denied it up front. They were simply preemptively responding to what they knew was coming. And indeed, it came.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Where I live now I had a white girl who happened to live on a black street in almost downtown Naples ****** town, there are maybe 4 streets almost all African Americans, I picked her up around 10 times until her car got fixed, I noticed that even though the area was pretty clean the houses not bad she had trash in her yard almost every pickup, I asked her one day and she said we pick it up and someone keeps throwing trash in the yard daily while walking by, guess who, the most racist people in the USA who deserve everything they get.


I leave my garbage can by the road in my neighborhood.
( where white is minority)
They throw trash down wherever when walking.

Even with a can left out.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

guffy515255 said:


> What you're describing is the very definition of racism. Lets not be silly lol


By today's common usage, yes. But the term racism traditionally has referred to one race being _superior _or _inferior _to another. Assuming a person will or won't tip because of their race is more accurately characterized as prejudice (pre-judging).

Topical example: Most of my Hispanic acquaintances have been ignoring the COVID-19 lockdown orders. In fact over 3/4 of the positive cases in our county are in the Hispanic community. Does that mean I believe the race is inferior? Of course not. But the numbers are the numbers. It's a uniquely cultural characteristic. The culture (rules) for that community don't have them practice social distancing as much as other races.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I'm not racist, I hate everyone equally.
> 
> Racist is a broad term, and to be honest, I think everyone is racist in some way.
> 
> Seems to me that people that think they are the target of racism are most often more racist than anyone.


I'm a racist, don't care for others trying to force me to think otherwise. I wasn't raised that way, I learned it from personal experiences with people of color whom were more racist than me.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I have a guide for you people:

The enlightened person: "Race is a social construct. Culture plays a role in how we perceive race. Race has a complicated history in the United States."

The race realist: "All people who look a certain way must be roughly the same. Generalizations are more powerful than nuance. Where did I misplace my skull calipers?"


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Atom guy said:


> Is having a bad opinion about a particular race based on personal life experience racist?


Now we label everyone who dare to share their own opinions.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Now we label everyone who dare to share their own opinions.


I just asked a general question. The responses will be interesting


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> I just asked a general question. The responses will be interesting


Im going BURN TARGET !

Interesting Enough ?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

When everything is racist, nothing is racist anymore.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Now we label everyone who dare to share their own opinions.


The original poster asked for an opinion on his opinion, and knew it would be controversial.

If I put it all out there about my own opinions, I'd get some labels attached to me too: socialist, degenerate, dilettante, nerd, elitist, and so on (probably not "racist", though). It's what people do.

If someone says "I treat people differently because of their skin color", that is definitionally racist. It doesn't make them "a racist" but it is plainly racist and discriminatory behavior. I'm not calling the guy out like he's a villain, and even he admits the racist connotation.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Atom guy said:


> I just asked a general question. The responses will be interesting


I am sure .


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

The truth is, NOWADAYS there is far less racism and for more culturalism than people want to admit. Give me the option of hanging out with Darius Rucker or Eminem, and I choose Rucker 1000 times. So, tell me, is it about skin color?

The West has been overrun by the hip-hop world which has created a subculture of people who can't speak, can't dress, and have very little work ethic or values. That might float some people's boats, not mine.

Every day I do my very best to treat people as individuals regardless of their immutable characteristics.

This should really fire up all my fans on here...I'd love to drive Candace Owens! :thumbup:


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I am sure .


When I drove Uber or Lyft , and was in DC I always had rides to and from SE.never liked it. Felt uncomfortable and not safe.
Does this information makes me racist?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> Is having a bad opinion about a particular race based on personal life experience racist?


Yeah, it can be.

Justifying your behavior on anecdotal evidence and personal bias can also lead to bad ideas and bigotry, even if it's something almost all people do. We can learn from our life experiences and those experiences can lead us to incorrect understandings of the world and even immoral ways of thinking.

Also, I listen to a lot of hip hop. &#129325;


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> The term racist has been so misused and so watered down at this point the word has little meaning to me. The word 'prejudice' often fits better, but the term has fallen out of favor.
> 
> We are all _equal_, but we are not _identical_. Races have traits. Men have traits. Women have traits. Significantly, cultures have traits. You don't go to Germany for the world's best epicurean experience. You don't go to Italy to find the world's most efficient workforce.
> 
> ...


The OP is saying what most of us believe, that the most important color is Green.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Maybe a better way to say that would be to say you are geographically limiting your service area.?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> The truth is, NOWADAYS there is far less racism and for more culturalism than people want to admit. Give me the option of hanging out with Darius Rucker or Eminem, and I choose Rucker 1000 times. So, tell me, is it about skin color?
> 
> The West has been overrun by the hip-hop world which has created a subculture of people who can't speak, can't dress, and have very little work ethic or values. That might float some people's boats, not mine.
> 
> ...


beautifully put. I listened to an interview the other day about systematic racism. He compared West Indian immigrants, to blacks that were raised for generations in the United States.

Both originated in Africa, but the West Indians, although they look the same, and have the same skin color, are far more successful and commit far less crime.

The difference is the cultures.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Im going BURN TARGET !
> 
> Interesting Enough ?


Get me a TV before you light it up :laugh:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Maybe a better way to say that would be to say you are geographically limiting your service area.?


Now you are phrasing it like Corporations.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Now you are phrasing it like Corporations.


I know he says he wasn't racist so I was giving him an option.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> The term racist has been so misused and so watered down at this point the word has little meaning to me. The word 'prejudice' often fits better, but the term has fallen out of favor.
> 
> We are all _equal_, but we are not _identical_. Races have traits. Men have traits. Women have traits. Significantly, cultures have traits. You don't go to Germany for the world's best epicurean experience. You don't go to Italy to find the world's most efficient workforce.


Races have traits but they are not as extensive as people would have you believe. For instance, a dark skinned person has the trait of having more melanin in their skin. This trait gives them a resistance to sun burns. That is a trait of a race. However, once you start assuming that a race implies mental aptitude, you're basically wrong. Genetically, humans are extremely close together and differences in race are just a handful of genes. Human behavior is often described as nature versus nurture, but most of what people are ascribing to genetics actually just has to do more with how people are raised. Remember phrenology? Total garbage. Just like a lot of the "traits" that a lot of people apply to races. Italians are not racially lazy. As for the culture, I really don't know Italian culture but while people from Italy are raised with Italian culture, and this culture imply certain behavioral probability for those who are immersed in the culture, that says nothing about the behavior of a specific individual from Italy, let alone a person who was born in America who had ancestors from Italy who may have little to no Italian culture at all and about the only racial element is going to tend towards physical appearance.

From having lived in Japan for a while and worked with Japanese people in America a lot, I've noticed that I've personally adopted some Japanese behavior. I mean, a lot of things I do, I do in the Japanese way, simply because I picked up those habits and some are hard to drop once you pick them up. And if you work in a Japanese company in Japan, you realistically must conform to their culture to a certain degree. I met a girl of Japanese descent in college, but she speaks no Japanese and has never been to Japan before. If you tried to make assumptions about her based on her descent, they'd probably almost all be wrong. I've never seen her bow once. Meanwhile, I'm a white guy and I can't stop bowing whenever I deliver UberEats.

Some people will say, "Oh but statistically people from a race are like this" and that might be true statistically but even then it is unhelpful and unfair to judge an individual based on statistics. Worse, a lot of the stereotypes actually fly in the face of statistics without any basis in reality. The stereotypes are often products of the media.


----------



## YellowLM (Jun 6, 2020)

GuidoTKP said:


> That said, I will now refuse, as best as I can, to service the Black community. Why?
> - Vast majority of the time, it is a short trip (2-4 miles) and no tip.
> - Entitlement combined with arrogance, is almost always present.
> - Fed up with fraudulent complaints and credit driven downrating.
> ...


Everyone is a racist deep inside. YLM. Peace.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

kcdrvr15 said:


> I'm a racist, don't care for others trying to force me to think otherwise. I wasn't raised that way, I learned it from personal experiences with people of color whom were more racist than me.


They are great teachers, in Fort Lauderdale/Miami they should get an award for their teaching abilities, so many African Americans are horrible SE Florida maybe 50% of them, I could tell you 100's of stories and I am a person with a best friend who is black but from South America, I have banged black women in my time mainly Caribbean women, they can't stand them either, was not a person who dislikes a lot of them until I lived around them, they are haters period, the most racist people in the world I believe. I will still not label myself a racist, I take people one at a time no matter what their race is and I have a lot of experience with all of it, I have known people from all over the world.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

kcdrvr15 said:


> "...I learned it from personal experiences with people of color whom were more racist than me."


Interesting comment. Growing up white, in a pure white community, bordering a pure black community, with parents who never once cautioned me about staying away from blacks (they were not racist at all) ... had me growing up with eye toward not judging people by their color. Even more so, with all the complaining from minotities about how whites are racists, left me mindful to not fall into that trap... to be open minded.

But was shocking to me, at first, was to be on the receiving end of hate and prejudice because of my skin color. The most severe instant hate I've ever received was from some Hispanics. In some sectors there is deep seated resentment against whites.

You know what the proves though? We are all equal. We all suffer from the same weaknesses. Our foibles prove our equality.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

GuidoTKP said:


> That said, I will now refuse, as best as I can, to service the Black community. Why?
> - Vast majority of the time, it is a short trip (2-4 miles) and no tip.
> - Entitlement combined with arrogance, is almost always present.
> - Fed up with fraudulent complaints and credit driven downrating.
> ...


Ive been on this site for 2 years and I still dont understand what the objection is to "Entitlement combined with arrogance", Dont get me wrong, I know what it is I just cant figure out whether a passengers attitude is a reaction to their drivers feelings of superiority or inferiority.or something else. I do know that when I treat people with respect, thats usually what I get in return

.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Races have traits but they are not as extensive as people would have you believe.


You make some good points. As soon as we start to generalize we start to be wrong. However in daily life we tend to generalize anyway because often (often, not always) we are correct in our assumptions. Of course there is a difference between being on guard about another person's possible traits and acting/reacting to that. The one place I part company with the OP is that I would never refuse anyone service if they looked like a non-tipper. Because, you never know for sure. Plus, and more important, filtering rides is a slippery slope. I take _any_body _any_where (although for various reasons that policy admittedly gets harder the longer I drive).

On another note, I for example have an assumption that Jewish people are, let's say, _careful_ with money. That supposition derives from personal and historical data. But I have had Jewish friends who did not fit that mold at all. I also have a predisposition that gay men are often more financially successful than the average person. The thing is it is often true. But of course not always. Yet when I come into contact with those folks I am aware of my "prejudice". What matters is what one does with their observations.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> We are all _equal_, but we are not _identical_. Races have traits. Men have traits. Women have traits. Significantly, cultures have traits. You don't go to Germany for the world's best epicurean experience. You don't go to Italy to find the world's most efficient workforce.


Obviously cultures have different traits. I think the difference is whether we view those traits as a result of nature or nurture. If the discriminator views them as nature, then it's racist. If they view it as nurture, then IMO the correct term would be 'prejudice'.

The debate is pretty much semantic. And doesn't touch on whether things are right or wrong. Merely on how we define them. But since the term racism has become unacceptable in the western world. It often becomes a semantic game of whether we can define something as racist or not. Thinking the outcome will affect how moral/immoral it is, or its social acceptability.

Having lived in the UK and USA. I've noticed people of the same minorities in the US tend to be quite different to their UK counterparts, especially if they grew up in a mixed environment. Which would seem to support a nurture based viewpoint to a large degree. When I meet people of minorities raised in the UK, they're often more likely to think or behave like me than a white American would.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

oldfart said:


> Ive been on this site for 2 years and I still dont understand what the objection is to "Entitlement combined with arrogance", Dont get me wrong, I know what it is I just cant figure out whether a passengers attitude is a reaction to their drivers feelings of superiority or inferiority.or something else. I do know that when I treat people with respect, thats usually what I get in return
> 
> .


I wish the part where you said I treat people with respect and that usually what you get in return, a lot of the time yes but live in a city like Fort Lauderdale/Miami or the many other places in the US and you learn you are a target and you better get armed and protective of yourself.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> It all began in the 60's when racism was invented.


Racism was invented in the 60s? You sure about that?



reg barclay said:


> When I meet people of minorities raised in the UK, they're often more likely to think or behave like me than a white American would.


Probably due to the fact that this country is massively segregated and divided into insular groups, not only racially but socioeconomically too.

People learn to be this way from a young age. I spent half of my childhood in the UK and half in the US and went to UK primary school, US elementary school through high school grade 9, and then UK secondary school. It was striking to me how in the US the blacks stay in the black social groups, the whites with the whites and the Hispanics with the Hispanics. It'd be very rare for someone of one group to socialize with someone of a different race. Not only that, the racial groups were subdivided even more within themselves - white jocks don't talk to white smart kids, the stoners don't talk to the jocks or the smart kids etc etc. The movie The Breakfast Club hit the nail on the head.

You don't see this in UK schools. Anyone can talk to anyone and there is no ostracising from one's own social group if they do so.

The segregation and marginalisation learned and practised at US schools continues into adult life, of course.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Racism was invented in the 60s? You sure about that?
> 
> 
> Probably due to the fact that this country is massively segregated and divided into insular groups, not only racially but socioeconomically too.
> ...


Interesting point of view and experience, human nature is complicated, we are definitely changed by our environment.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Interesting point of view and experience, human nature is complicated, we are definitely changed by our environment.


Some argue that racism is naturally occurring, not man-made.

A related phenomenon, speciesism, definitely occurs in nature. That is, the belief that one's own species is superior to all others (if there's a human and a dog in a burning building and you can save only one, the vast majority of people would save the human). Studies show the same behavior traits in non-human animals.

Similarly, social animals can reject and exclude members of their own species from their social groups when an individual is different from the rest of the group, if the individual is a different colour, for example. This could mean that humans are naturally and subconsciously racist. If that is true then we need to make a conscious effort to be egalitarian.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> There's so much prejudice, judgment that it'll take someone admitting or committing a disgusting act to show real racism.


Yes but so much low level stuff in US, we have serious problems I know.


The Gift of Fish said:


> Some argue that racism is naturally occurring, not man-made.
> 
> A related phenomenon, speciesism, definitely occurs in nature. That is, the belief that one's own species is superior to all others (if there's a human and a dog in a burning building and you can save only one, the vast majority of people would save the human). Studies show the same behavior traits in non-human animals.
> 
> Similarly, social animals can reject and exclude members of their own species from their social groups when an individual is different from the rest of the group, if the individual is a different colour, for example. This could mean that humans are naturally and subconsciously racist. If that is true then we need to make a conscious effort to be egalitarian.


It depends on your environment, I'd save the dog.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Anyone can talk to anyone and there is no ostracising from one's own social group if they do so.


No idea what it's like today. But that's pretty much how it was in my school.

There were different groups that hung around together, like the bad kids, the swots, etc. But you talk and joke with people from different groups.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

GuidoTKP said:


> That said, I will now refuse, as best as I can, to service the Black community. Why?
> - Vast majority of the time, it is a short trip (2-4 miles) and no tip.
> - Entitlement combined with arrogance, is almost always present.
> - Fed up with fraudulent complaints and credit driven downrating.
> ...


White trailer trash behaves the same way.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

@waldowainthrop You giggled, but didn't offer a rebuttal to my comment. So, you agree? Silence is violence.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Bon Jovi said:


> White trailer trash behaves the same way.


I totally believe this, white trash and the racist hood African Americans in the same league.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> You make some good points. As soon as we start to generalize we start to be wrong. However in daily life we tend to generalize anyway because often (often, not always) we are correct in our assumptions. Of course there is a difference between being on guard about another person's possible traits and acting/reacting to that. The one place I part company with the OP is that I would never refuse anyone service if they looked like a non-tipper. Because, you never know for sure. Plus, and more important, filtering rides is a slippery slope. I take _any_body _any_where (although for various reasons that policy admittedly gets harder the longer I drive).
> 
> On another note, I for example have an assumption that Jewish people are, let's say, _careful_ with money. That supposition derives from personal and historical data. But I have had Jewish friends who did not fit that mold at all. I also have a predisposition that gay men are often more financially successful than the average person. The thing is it is often true. But of course not always. Yet when I come into contact with those folks I am aware of my "prejudice". What matters is what one does with their observations.


Please remember my opinion is related to rideshare behavior and nothing else.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

LetsBeSmart said:


> It depends on your environment, I'd save the dog.


Well, yeah, depends on who the human is &#129315;



reg barclay said:


> There were different groups that hung around together, like the bad kids, the swots, etc. But you talk and joke with people from different groups.


Exactly.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> These days, even the KKK says they aren't racist white supremacists.... they just.. um... believe in "taking back America from all the blacks, immigrants, Jews" and everyone else who isn't white:
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...-claim-they-re-not-white-supremacists-n694536


You watch too much CNN.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

YellowLM said:


> Everyone is a racist deep inside. YLM. Peace.


I agree.



_Tron_ said:


> Interesting comment. Growing up white, in a pure white community, bordering a pure black community, with parents who never once cautioned me about staying away from blacks (they were not racist at all) ... had me growing up with eye toward not judging people by their color. Even more so, with all the complaining from minotities about how whites are racists, left me mindful to not fall into that trap... to be open minded.
> 
> But was shocking to me, at first, was to be on the receiving end of hate and prejudice because of my skin color. The most severe instant hate I've ever received was from some Hispanics. In some sectors there is deep seated resentment against whites.
> 
> You know what the proves though? We are all equal. We all suffer from the same weaknesses. Our foibles prove our equality.


&#129300;


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> There were different groups that hung around together, like the bad kids, the swots, etc.


Wonder if Americans know what a swot is? I'm guessing @waldowainthrop was a swot &#128517;.


----------



## Poverty Ant (Mar 4, 2020)

Black people have tipped me more than white people here. Black people bought me Arizona Ice tea, given me pizza, given me cash tip for waiting. White people gave me nothing but problems.

Come to Miami where black people treat you better than white people. And where there aren’t many white people in the first place.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Bon Jovi said:


> White trailer trash behaves the same way.


Those kinds of communities often have similar issues. And often fall into the same cycles of negativity.

I've seen big similarities between youth in poor white communities where I grew up in England, and ghettos here in the US.


----------



## clow (Oct 30, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> Black people have been conditioned to behave poorly an rudely. It all began in the 60's when racism was invented. I'm Mexican an Portuguese and I'm equally prejudice against ingnorance. It comes in all colors but I have noticed black seems to be a bigger part of that ignorance crowd. Oh well, guess you will all judge me as racist now.


You mean the 1760s, right? Unless Slavery, KKK, Jim Crow all started in 1960s. The last thing you should do is identify yourself as Mexican and further perpetuate that ingnorant thinking onto a group as a whole.
Maybe get your facts straight before making even dumber than dumb statements.


----------



## Poverty Ant (Mar 4, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> Those kinds of communities often have similar issues. And often fall into the same cycles of negativity.
> 
> I've seen big similarities between youth in poor white communities where I grew up in England, and ghettos here in the US.


You should see the trailer trash in Russia. Pale people can be dumb, drunk, and disorderly thugs, too.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wow. Almost no words. I teach my son to judge others on their actions, not skin color. Seems more than a few adults need that lesson too. Really really sad.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Some argue that racism is naturally occurring, not man-made.
> 
> A related phenomenon, speciesism, definitely occurs in nature. That is, the belief that one's own species is superior to all others (if there's a human and a dog in a burning building and you can save only one, the vast majority of people would save the human). Studies show the same behavior traits in non-human animals.
> 
> Similarly, social animals can reject and exclude members of their own species from their social groups when an individual is different from the rest of the group, if the individual is a different colour, for example. This could mean that humans are naturally and subconsciously racist. If that is true then we need to make a conscious effort to be egalitarian.


In general I like an average dog more than an average person. That said, I would try to save the humans first in such a situation.

When I ran into a burning house to save dogs, they were trying to run and hide. There were at least 4 dogs, but I only saw 3 of them. I got 2 of them out of the burning house. I thought I saved 2 dogs but later learned only 1 had made it. The other had apparently ran back towards the fire.

I tried to check the rooms for babies and call out to humans. but I heard nothing and one of the rooms was so full of junk I could only open the door a few inches.

With that past experience in mind, regardless of your perspective on the value of canines versus humans, Humans are EASY to save from fires whereas dogs are difficult to save. This is a strong reason on its own to save the humans first. It's like triage. When you only have limited time, you save the people who have the most chance of survival.

Not only are dogs hard to save, but I also got bit by one of the dogs while carrying it out of a burning house.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Poverty Ant said:


> Black people have tipped me more than white people here. Black people bought me Arizona Ice tea, given me pizza, given me cash tip for waiting. White people gave me nothing but problems.
> 
> Come to Miami where black people treat you better than white people. And where there aren't many white people in the first place.


Ha Ha Ha, comedy I love it...........


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Racism has been around a LOT longer than the 1760's. Even the bible talks about it.


----------



## Poverty Ant (Mar 4, 2020)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Ha Ha Ha, comedy I love it...........


You laugh, but I've never been offered anything from the run-down convenience store during a stop by white person.


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

GuidoTKP said:


> That said, I will now refuse, as best as I can, to service the Black community. Why?
> - Vast majority of the time, it is a short trip (2-4 miles) and no tip.
> - Entitlement combined with arrogance, is almost always present.
> - Fed up with fraudulent complaints and credit driven downrating.
> ...


Im black and its not racist &#128580; I myself dont like to go to the "hood" neighborhoods cause yeah some are rude as f,,,, dont say hi or nothing,,, but i raley get those in sf.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Wonder if Americans know what a swot is? I'm guessing @waldowainthrop was a swot &#128517;.


I've never heard that term before.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I've never heard that term before.


What about if I got on the dog and bone to ask if I can borrow a monkey for a bloody good knees up?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What about if I got on the dog and bone to ask if I can borrow a monkey for a bloody good knees up?


I'd probably hand you a small adjustable wrench because the Japanese guys at the factory would call monkeys. :roflmao:

I honestly have no idea what that means.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I'd probably hand you a small adjustable wrench because the Japanese guys at the factory would call monkeys. :roflmao:
> 
> I honestly have no idea what that means.


I would be phoning you to ask if I could borrow £500 in order to have a most excellent alcohol-fuelled party.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I think too many spend way too much time on skin color and using a really really wide paint brush.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Poverty Ant said:


> You laugh, but I've never been offered anything from the run-down convenience store during a stop by white person.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I wish the part where you said I treat people with respect and that usually what you get in return, a lot of the time yes but live in a city like Fort Lauderdale/Miami or the many other places in the US and you learn you are a target and you better get armed and protective of yourself.


Dont assume I dont know some of those "other places" I do...and I never was targeted or felt like I was a target


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I think too many spend way too much time on skin color and using a really really wide paint brush.


Yes no doubt, but when you live in a city for many years you learn fast because you want to live and have a nice life but you learn fast who the aggressors are. And secondly I am a person who knows the police are not clean so this is another area they need to fix, my opinion I think they should double the starting pay with no grandfathering crap someone who is a lot smarter than me needs to reform with better pay and the rest, you don't get in with out passing and no Affirmative Action, and of course there would still be problems it's human nature, very complicated.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> but when you live in a city for many years you learn fast because you want to live and have a nice life but you learn fast who the aggressors are.


happy to say closest I lived to a 'big' City (SF) is 12 miles and that was close enough.

BUT if you go out in the world looking for issues, trouble etc; you become a magnet. It's simple you judge 'people' on their actions, not skin color. It really IS that simple.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> happy to say closest I lived to a 'big' City (SF) is 12 miles and that was close enough.
> 
> BUT if you go out in the world looking for issues, trouble etc; you become a magnet. It's simple you judge 'people' on their actions, not skin color. It really IS that simple.


Of course.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> I'm not racist, I hate everyone equally.
> 
> Racist is a broad term, and to be honest, I think everyone is racist in some way.
> 
> Seems to me that people that think they are the target of racism are most often more racist than anyone.


It's not always the case but I do see what you mean. I know plenty that plays victim or cries wolf when they're actually the perpetrator and what's worse is they're giddy about it (in private of course). psychopath I believe is the correct term.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> "I have a black friend..."


That is a variation on "....why some of my _best_ friends are _________________________........", which worked in the late 194s, through the 1950s and even into the very early 1960s. By the late 1960s, though, it had ceased to work too well.



LetsBeSmart said:


> I'd save the dog.


.............as would Boudreaux and Thibodeaux....................

My mother always used to say "Raise poodles, not children".


----------



## Poverty Ant (Mar 4, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's not always the case but I do see what you mean. I know plenty that plays victim or cries wolf when they're actually the perpetrator and what's worse is they're giddy about it (in private of course). psychopath I believe is the correct term.


Psychopaths are mentally ill people. Their lack of empathy is a result of their brains not working the same as the brains of others. The medical community has not come up with an effective treatment for psychopathy.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Poverty Ant said:


> Psychopaths are mentally ill people. Their lack of empathy is a result of their brains not working the same as the brains of others. The medical community has not come up with an effective treatment for psychopathy.











More specifically. To me they're people that don't feel remorse, they're bold and egotistical. Like a Mariah or Karen. Probably looks up to them and would alike themselves.

but yes, they'll be the type that would think they're the target of racism when they themselves are the one most likely to be racist.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Poverty Ant said:


> Psychopaths are mentally ill people. Their lack of empathy is a result of their brains not working the same as the brains of others. The medical community has not come up with an effective treatment for psychopathy.


You are right a huge problem in USA, now again I will say rich against poor in a general statement, if your family is at least middle or rich you have usually a much better childhood than our poor, we know this, where do you think this aberration in a human being begins most times unless genes? I am a middle ground thinker, for example Obama and Democrats with Obama care was probably the best thing I have seen in my 62 years for the poor, but they have a large segment that are crazy I can't take it. I know any right thinkers on here hate me I get it.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> Wonder if Americans know what a swot is? I'm guessing @waldowainthrop was a swot &#128517;.


Who cares about English expressions?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Props to all in this thread for maintaining a civil discourse on a very touchy subject!



The Gift of Fish said:


> People learn to be this way from a young age. I spent half of my childhood in the UK and half in the US and went to UK primary school, US elementary school through high school grade 9, and then UK secondary school. It was striking to me how in the US the blacks stay in the black social groups, the whites with the whites and the Hispanics with the Hispanics. It'd be very rare for someone of one group to socialize with someone of a different race. Not only that, the racial groups were subdivided even more within themselves - white jocks don't talk to white smart kids, the stoners don't talk to the jocks or the smart kids etc etc. The movie The Breakfast Club hit the nail on the head.


Birds of a feather flock together. I think this is somewhat natural for all of us. Humans are social creatures that want to interact with other humans. The most satisfying interaction is with someone your can relate to. People with the same sensibilities. So we _tend_ to gravitate to those who look just like us.

You are reminding me that in grade school we had kids of a few different ethnic backgrounds. I/we were mostly oblivious to that fact. Looking back, the kids last names was a big tell, but again, oblivious at that age.

But, we did mix socially based on other criteria. Boys vs girls was of course first. Height was a factor! Intelligence quotient factored in. Common interest of course played a role. But not color of skin. Catholic school. We were all homogeneous.

But talking about racial characteristics.... during recess we had a chin-up bar in the yard. All the boys could do varying numbers of pull-ups, but over the years one kid stood out from the others. Not a big kid at all. Medium build like most of use. But he could _always_ do far more chin-ups than any of us. Didn't work out. Just naturally strong. It was only well into my adulthood that it clicked on me.... his last name was *Minder*. German descent. Forefathers lived in very touch conditions and thus became tough (Germania. The barbarian hoards. The folks the Romans couldn't whip). When combined with a bent for organization and discipline, I could see where one certain person warped those characteristics into convincing the people that they were the master race and the world was there's to take.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

GuidoTKP said:


> Who cares about English expressions?


I guess when you're a Rideshare driver in the USA*. *And you up your Uber game. You don't have time for such trivialities.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

clow said:


> You mean the 1760s, right? Unless Slavery, KKK, Jim Crow all started in 1960s. The last thing you should do is identify yourself as Mexican and further perpetuate that ingnorant thinking onto a group as a whole.
> Maybe get your facts straight before making even dumber than dumb statements.


Hmm. Ok. Why so angry? I referred to my ethnicity in regards to letting all know who read my post that I do not get too partake in this make believe "white privilege". I was born at ST. Joseph's hospital here in Phoenix AZ so that gives me "American privilege" which we all have here in the USA regardless of your skin color. I was born in 1971 and have no physical,emotional,psychological, spiritual or any other xonnectoon too those things you mentioned. This also goes for every black person born in &#127482;&#127480;. They are just as much a citizen as I am and have every opportunity I do. With that being said we all need to stop buying onto this "lesser than condition" Black people suffer from our sick politicians are trying to sell us.Im not racist I'm a realist.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> You are right a huge problem in USA, now again I will say rich against poor in a general statement, if your family is at least middle or rich you have usually a much better childhood than our poor, we know this, where do you think this aberration in a human being begins most times unless genes? I am a middle ground thinker, for example Obama and Democrats with Obama care was probably the best thing I have seen in my 62 years for the poor, but they have a large segment that are crazy I can't take it. I know any right thinkers on here hate me I get it.


Obama Care was the greatest service to the poor in our lifetimes. However the middle class was raped to accomplish the Affordable Care Act.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Obama Care was the greatest service to the poor in our lifetimes. However the middle class was raped to accomplish the Affordable Care Act.


I sure appreciated those penalties I paid for not having insurance!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I sure appreciated those penalties I paid for not having insurance!


Well you're part of the middle class so &#128126; sodomy happens


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Obama Care was the greatest service to the poor in our lifetimes. However the middle class was raped to accomplish the Affordable Care Act.


You see the millions who were forced to go to low level health care in the US for decades and the millions who were so poor they couldn't even go to any health care but the emergency room mean nothing to you I get it, but the fact is part of this problem we are having today with this movement is not about anyone killed by police, this is part of it, the rich against the poor all day long sir, so you feel as long as your cares are being met you in the clear, the richest country in the world but you would chose to let our citizens go with out healthcare I don't get that, the government had to fix it but the Republicans so dam stingy wouldn't go near it so this is what you get.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

GuidoTKP said:


> That said, I will now refuse, as best as I can, to service the Black community. Why?
> - Vast majority of the time, it is a short trip (2-4 miles) and no tip.
> - Entitlement combined with arrogance, is almost always present.
> - Fed up with fraudulent complaints and credit driven downrating.
> ...


so are you saying all you non black trips all tip?
are you saying all non black trip are not arrogant?
all non black trips rate you a 5?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> You see the millions who were forced to go to low level health care in the US for decades and the millions who were so poor they couldn't even go to any health care but the emergency room mean nothing to you I get it, but the fact is part of this problem we are having today with this movement is not about anyone killed by police, this is part of it, the rich against the poor all day long sir, so you feel as long as your cares are being met you in the clear, the richest country in the world but you would chose to let our citizens go with out healthcare I don't get that, the government had to fix it but the Republicans so dam stingy wouldn't go near it so this is what you get.


I didn't say any of that, you're assuming. *confusion*

Imho Obama Care should have been completely free healthcare for all or not at all. At that golden moment we have the Senate and President for that to happen.

Instead of having a new medical tax, the middle class private insurance premiums went through the roof to subsidize the Affordable Care act.

A universal medical tax would have been cheaper, it would have benefit everyone instead of one group, and improved our medical infrastructure nationally.

People could also get additional private insurance if they so chose. We see this in most modern countries, instead we made Obamacare.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I didn't say any of that, you're assuming. *confusion*
> 
> Imho Obama Care should have been completely free healthcare for all or not at all. At that golden moment we have the Senate and President for that to happen.
> 
> ...


10-4, they can do it better, but necessary. My apologizes.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> 10-4, they can do it better, but necessary. My apologizes.


No worries, although most conservatives will never admit the merits behind national healthcare, Trump and a red Senate couldnt convince the majority of their base to part with it.

Its like watching a guy settle with a girl he thinks is bone ugly but he won't leave her because she got money. &#128514;


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No worries, although most conservatives will never admit the merits behind national healthcare, Trump and a red Senate couldnt convince the majority of their base to part with it.
> 
> Its like watching a guy settle with a girl he thinks is bone ugly but he won't leave her because she got money. &#128514;


10-4.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

GuidoTKP said:


> Who cares about English expressions?


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

LetsBeSmart said:


> 10-4.
> 
> 
> LetsBeSmart said:
> ...


You know that's what it is, greed a common denominater.



LetsBeSmart said:


> You know that's what it is, greed a common denominater.


The truth is I'm done, you won't believe this but I like Trump, finally a president that puts US first, in nutshell he has balls of steel, now with this statement I am horrible, no I am not, I love America............... when he went after healthcare I was so angry with him but a campaign promise, I am a lonely thinker. Now trade deficits with foreign nations 10-4, now please continue to get our country a good deal, 10-4, even China who some say own the US, ha ah ah , I like that one.
s


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> I guess when you're a Rideshare driver in the USA*. *And you up your Uber game. You don't have time for such trivialities.


You got it, Mate!



father of unicorns said:


> so are you saying all you non black trips all tip?
> are you saying all non black trip are not arrogant?
> all non black trips rate you a 5?


"Vast majority...."
Please read post carefully. Thank you!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

GuidoTKP said:


> You got it, Mate!
> 
> 
> "Vast majority...."
> Please read post carefully. Thank you!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 472001











She's way cooler than that.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 472029
> 
> She's way cooler than that.


10-4, sir you are awesome.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

GuidoTKP said:


> That said, I will now refuse, as best as I can, to service the Black community. Why?
> - Vast majority of the time, it is a short trip (2-4 miles) and no tip.
> - Entitlement combined with arrogance, is almost always present.
> - Fed up with fraudulent complaints and credit driven downrating.
> ...


You aren't racist, you're smart. You avoid unnecessary trouble and headache. That's the only thing that remains rewarding about doing RS. If I wanted to deal with stress I'd be working at a corporate job. Here's another article full of common sense. Saying no, does not mean you have prejudice against a particular group of people. People mix things up waaayyy too often.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nj...ing-the-protesters-reagan.html?outputType=amp


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Wonder if Americans know what a swot is? I'm guessing @waldowainthrop was a swot &#128517;.


Sometimes. Sometimes a slacker. I was more of an "independent studier" who didn't get the best marks (except on standardized tests).


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Sometimes. Sometimes a slacker. I was more of an "independent studier" who didn't get the best marks (except on standardized tests).


10-4.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> @waldowainthrop You giggled, but didn't offer a rebuttal to my comment. So, you agree? Silence is violence.


I had to pack my bags for a hike. I'll concede for now and maybe get back to you. I haven't been entirely serious about debating or defending points in these race threads.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> You aren't racist, you're smart. You avoid unnecessary trouble and headache. That's the only thing that remains rewarding about doing RS. If I wanted to deal with stress I'd be working at a corporate job. Here's another article full of common sense. Saying no, does not mean you have prejudice against a particular group of people. People mix things up waaayyy too often.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nj...ing-the-protesters-reagan.html?outputType=amp


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

LetsBeSmart said:


>


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> You aren't racist, you're smart. You avoid unnecessary trouble and headache. That's the only thing that remains rewarding about doing RS. If I wanted to deal with stress I'd be working at a corporate job. Here's another article full of common sense. Saying no, does not mean you have prejudice against a particular group of people. People mix things up waaayyy too often.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nj...ing-the-protesters-reagan.html?outputType=amp


Thank you. My policy as stated, is no different than me also refusing to drive at night, because I do not want to deal with drunks!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 472029
> 
> She's way cooler than that.


Her hand seems to have turned black. &#129300;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 472029
> 
> She's way cooler than that.


So when the queen get black hands &#128514;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

There are photoshop experts out there (I stole that image from the internet). Both ones that do it for a living and ones that do it just for fun like how uber makes you do nine selfies.

kinda like when K had her photo scrutinized recently as having work done. She’s rich enough, I’m sure. But for everyone else there’s photoshop.

She’s still looking cool in my book. But then again I’m partial to balenciaga.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Her hand seems to have turned black. &#129300;


Missed that you noticed too


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Missed that you noticed too


I must admit, you are a strange group.


----------



## Poverty Ant (Mar 4, 2020)

Everyone in this thread needs to move to a city where pale people are a minority.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Poverty Ant said:


> move to a city where pale people are a minority.


as stated: already there.  Indians, Asians & me. &#129322;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Poverty Ant said:


> Everyone in this thread needs to move to a city where pale people are a minority.


I've lived in two of them for most of my life (NYC and DC). Both are majority non-white.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

how are you all doing this fine Sunday evening?


----------



## TBoned (Sep 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Going to have to disagree there. Maybe it differs by market, but in SF blacks have been the least problematic. I can only recall 1 issue.
> 
> Usually no tippers are indians but they're usually commuting. Most arrogant are indian girls.


SF drove out all the Blacks he is talking about years ago. The only Black people left in SF are wealthier and more educated than 95% of the population of the US.


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> That said, I will now refuse, as best as I can, to service the Black community. Why?
> - Vast majority of the time, it is a short trip (2-4 miles) and no tip.
> - Entitlement combined with arrogance, is almost always present.
> - Fed up with fraudulent complaints and credit driven downrating.
> ...


So what's there to discuss?


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

4000 rides said:


> So what's there to discuss?


Amen!



hottiebottie said:


> Im black and its not racist &#128580; I myself dont like to go to the "hood" neighborhoods cause yeah some are rude as f,,,, dont say hi or nothing,,, but i raley get those in sf.


Interesting response. Thank you for your support.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

GuidoTKP said:


> That said, I will now refuse, as best as I can, to service the Black community. Why?
> - Vast majority of the time, it is a short trip (2-4 miles) and no tip.
> - Entitlement combined with arrogance, is almost always present.
> - Fed up with fraudulent complaints and credit driven downrating.
> ...


Cannot blame you. Its only a wise decision to not pick up unprofitable customers. I wish Uber would allow every drivers to set their own rates. This would be so useful to get rid of and filter out the cheapo customers. It would be bad for Uber, but they need to realize exploitation of drivers cannot continue forever


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Cannot blame you. Its only a wise decision to not pick up unprofitable customers. I wish Uber would allow every drive to set their own rates. This would be so useful to get rid of and filter out the cheapo customers. It would be bad for Uber, but they need to realize exploitation of drivers cannot continue forever


Let's hope one day, this becomes a reality.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Her hand seems to have turned black. &#129300;


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 472264


Her majesty was a full fledged knockout!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

GuidoTKP said:


> Let's hope one day, this becomes a reality.


Airbnb allows the hosts to set their own rates.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Going to stay at a place over the weekend takes a lot more thought or planning then ordering a car when you need it.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Airbnb allows the hosts to set their own rates.


Excellent point!


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Poverty Ant said:


> Everyone in this thread needs to move to a city where pale people are a minority.


Why should I move, there's enough racists to go around, you all will have to share.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

I do just like OP & I did it even before the riots. I don't care if people call me racist.

I call me smart. So do honest people.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> My decision is strictly based upon 4 years of rideshare driving, and is just that - a business decision.


A shady neighborhood is a shady neighborhood. In my mind it doesn't have anything to do with race. There are White neighborhoods I won't go near because they're trashy and full of low-lifes (looking at you, Hayward).










If you're going to make money doing rideshare/delivery you have to discern what areas are most profitable, and which aren't. There's nothing racist about that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> (looking at you, Hayward


ah, be nice to Hayward wife unit works there.
AND as to it is a white area, er, um, ah: only around 17% are white. Majority Hispanic and Asian 60 something percent....


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ah, be nice to Hayward wife unit works there.
> AND as to it is a white area, er, um, ah: only around 17% are white. Majority Hispanic and Asian 60 something percent....


I wasn't referring to Hayward as an entire city. I was referring to the small number of trailer park types that live there. Would you feel better if I said Castro Valley or Rio Linda? Okay, fine. (Looking at you Rio Linda).

And I graduated from Hayward State, so I'm well aware of the demographics.

Again, a shady neighborhood is a shady neighborhood.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Again, a shady neighborhood is a shady neighborhood.


now you picking on poor Castro Valley?  Sneeze and you miss it? U mean. We all can't live in whiteville Walnut Creek. Or hillsborough wanna be Danville.

Hayward hills is nice, rest does suck. But the hospital supplies a lot of very high paying jobs, so there's that. Have had a few drop offs in Hayward; turn n burn back home and don't stick around.....


----------

